# I've been Banned for no reason!



## DroidModder (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been banned from the ACS Forum and XDA for no good reason! I don't know what's going on! Does anyone know how to find these things out??

Sent from my SPH-D700 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Best thing is to is email a mod and ask them. No one is just banned for no reason out of the blue. You may think there was no reason but doesn't mean they don't have a reason why.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

People on rootzwiki think we ban them for no reason when they post warez too. Not implying you did that, but somehow people think it's shocking they're not allowed to post things made by people to sell. I guess the misread the URL of our site to say thepiratewiki.com

You would also be shocked how many people think it's perfectly okay to badmouth a developer that gives away their work for free as well (despite abusive behavior being listed as against the rules). Somehow they think freedom of speech (which to them means flaming and trolling anywhere they please) magically applies to everywhere they go, including websites they do not own.

If you didn't pay for it, I don't consider there to be many cases (short of an open source violation, shamelessly kanging or the developer intentionally deceiving in a way that harms people) where users have a right to complain in a hostile way about something that is free. Paid apps on the other hand (to which donations do not apply), I consider a different story and open to criticism in most cases.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> People on rootzwiki think we ban them for no reason when they post warez too. Not implying you did that, but somehow people think it's shocking they're not allowed to post things made by people to sell. I guess the misread the URL of our site to say thepiratewiki.com


wonder how many people are gonna type that into browser and see if it's real street reading this hahaha
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> wonder how many people are gonna type that into browser and see if it's real street reading this hahaha
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Registering. Hahaha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

